# What breeds?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just curious.... Are there any good smaller breeds that could be good to keep with the herd? We just have a small handful of goats, and been thinking we might get a dog eventually, I don't know when... I love the GP's, but we just don't have a lot of land, and I honestly don't see us having a great big dog like that, if we had more acreage, sure... But also every GP I've seen has a lot of hair too, and I really want a dog that is not so 'bushy' hehe...easier maintenance coat would be great..
I have been thinking about getting a German Shepherd. i LOVE LOVE LOVE GSD's....I had one once that was just amazing, and I think because of her I have a hard time considering another dog... She came from a bloodline that was said to be aggressive, and I was even told by a breeder not to breed her because of it.

Guess what? She was the sweetest dog ever! She slept with cats and rabbits, ran off any unwanted stray dogs, and wouldn't let a stranger step foot on the property unless someone was home and told her to back off. She never bit anyone, and was just a carefree puppy at heart.

So...I was thinking....if a GSD would be okay with goats...we could eventually look that way. If not, a smaller breed dog would be fine, and doesn't have to stay with the goats all the time. My main concern would be up by the barn area anyway at night and the barn is right behind the house.

Again, just an idea, may not even happen until next year, but we'll see


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

There was someone else asking recently about a GSD as a LGD. 
I would not recommend it. If you plan on the GSD staying outside and protecting the property and goats outside of the goat fence that would be great. GSD were bred as herding dogs and not meant to be in with the livestock without the shepherd. 

I am getting a Anatolian Shepard; their coats are short hair and low maintenance but they are anything but small. :wink: 

All LGD's that I can think of are large. That was part of the selective breeding to be able to combat predators.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I know some people who use a pair of Australian shepherds. they herd like border collies they are loyal and loving and they have short hair and are a medium size dog. just a thought. Very bright, alert and not to much to fuss with...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Tolers Boers said:


> I know some people who use a pair of Australian shepherds. they herd like border collies they are loyal and loving and they have short hair and are a medium size dog. just a thought. Very bright, alert and not to much to fuss with...


They leave the Australian Shepards in with the goats full time as a LGD??


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a Akbash/pyrenees x Anatolian Shepherd and she is fantastic. She's a big dog, but has short hair and since she stays with the goats she doesn't need a lot of room to roam.
As far as a small dog protecting the herd, I don't think that would work. I'm sure they would be able to bark at a predator, but up against a coyote and they would be killed. The dogs that are typically used for protection bond closely to the animals they are protecting. Herding dogs herd, they don't protect. I had a heeler and while she tolerated the livestock she didn't care to be with them 24/7 and she wouldn't risk getting killed to save them.


----------



## FaunaAndFlora (Aug 1, 2011)

You might want to consider a Rottweiler. They were originally bred to be cattle drovers and livestock guard dogs. So were American pit bull terriers and American bulldogs. Just do a little research first and talk to some serious breeders. 

I agree with Freedomstarfarm that German sheperds may not be the best breed to use as livestock guards although they are wonderful herders. I have two German sheperds and a Dutch sheperd that I use for herding.


----------

